# Most frequent causes of cycling accidents



## Chris S (3 Dec 2010)

Does anybody have a list of the most frequent causes of cycling accidents please?

I always assumed it would be similar to car accidents, such as turning right. However I was reading on another forum that car drivers turning left are a major cause of injuries to cyclists. 

Also that HGVs are responsible for 43% of all fatalities in London over the last 15 years. 
http://birminghambik...y.org/home.html

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Cheule (3 Dec 2010)

Trying to occupy a space already reserved by another solid object?


----------



## Tigerbiten (3 Dec 2010)

Falling off.
Either self-induced or not.


----------



## Hilldodger (3 Dec 2010)

In my case, this. (It's actually Leicester's multi world champion, Fred Wood.)


----------



## Banjo (3 Dec 2010)

I have read that the majority of cyclists accidents with cars are caused by vehicles pulling out of side streets and hitting the bike from the side.

hence the suggestion of trying to make eye contact with drivers in that situalion.


----------



## Dan B (3 Dec 2010)

Banjo said:


> I have read that the majority of cyclists accidents with cars are caused by vehicles pulling out of side streets and hitting the bike from the side.
> 
> hence the suggestion of trying to make eye contact with drivers in that situalion.


Yes, better to make eye contact than nose contact.


But I think if the OP is in search of a serious answer he'll need to be more specific about his terms. For example, do you include off-road accidents? What about child cyclists?


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Dec 2010)

My personal case was a car pulling out of a side street and then buggering off ! On a daily basis it's motorists not watching far enough ahead of their bonnet to see if the other road user up front and preparing for any sudden changes (pinch points are my favorite ! )


----------



## Chris S (4 Dec 2010)

coruskate said:


> if the OP is in search of a serious answer he'll need to be more specific about his terms.



I was hoping for information on road accidents were the cyclist has right of way?


----------



## carpiste (4 Dec 2010)

If you have time on your hands to trawl through statistics try here http://www.statistics.gov.uk/CCI/nscl.asp?ID=8094


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Dec 2010)

I had right of way and i was lit up like a good un....still got splattered ! Thankfully were it happened it was not too hard to find the culprit and he had a nice visit to the Police station !


----------



## craigwend (5 Dec 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> In my case, this. (It's actually Leicester's multi world champion, Fred Wood.)





Santa has the same problem


----------



## xpc316e (6 Dec 2010)

Chris S said:


> I was hoping for information on road accidents were the cyclist has right of way?



One very interesting fact is that nowhere in the Highway Code does it mention 'right of way'.


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Dec 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> In my case, this. (It's actually Leicester's multi world champion, Fred Wood.)






Cheule said:


> Trying to occupy a space already reserved by another solid object?




Yep - those two quotes are in agreement!


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Dec 2010)

More seriously I used to have some stats from Hampshire in the 90's which reckoned the most dangerous thing a cyclist could do was cycle in a straight line!


----------



## HLaB (6 Dec 2010)

Chris S said:


> I was hoping for information on road accidents were the cyclist has right of way?



If you can get access to the Stats 19 database it would give you info on that.


----------



## Rewind (7 Dec 2010)

Chris S said:


> Does anybody have a list of the most frequent causes of cycling accidents please?
> 
> I always assumed it would be similar to car accidents, such as turning right. However I was reading on another forum that car drivers turning left are a major cause of injuries to cyclists.
> 
> ...



Being of "a certain age" but still a keen road cyclist and cycling regularly in the Middle East with a bunch of mostly younger riders with the Awali Wheeler's cycling group in Bahrain I wrote the note below on cycling safety after a few (fortunately not serious) accidents earlier this year. Some of this is aimed at cycling in Bahrain but most of it is common sense that can be applied anywhere. I'm sure that my closing note on cyclists' rights will attract a few comments, however, it has worked for me for many years.

Cheers,

Rewind

*A senior citizen’s thoughts on cycling safety.*​

After two or three recent accidents to cyclists over the past few weeks, two serious, one not so serious I gave some thought early yesterday morning during my 2 hour ride to how we can minimise our risks while we are cycling. During this process I suddenly realised that I have been cycling, more or less continuously since 1960 when I used to earn a bit of pocket money delivering groceries on one of the old butchers bikes with a big basket on the front. Two hours each evening and 4 hours on a Saturday morning certainly was harder work than anything I have done here, mind you, I was 50 years younger…! Anyway, where is all this leading? I guess after 50 years of cycling in various parts of the world I must have picked up some survival techniques so I thought I would share them for what they are worth. If they only prevent one accident it will have been worth while writing this.



*First of all let’s look at the main risks we face:-*



1. The homicidal maniac driver.

2. Being hit by a car that has had his own accident behind or in front of you and you just happen to be in the way.

3. Being hit by a vehicle that has not seen you.

4. Being hit by, or hitting a vehicle that has misjudged your speed.

5. Falling off due to loss of concentration (this usually involves hitting another bike, hitting stones, drains, road studs etc.)

6. Falling off due to slippery road surface (diesel spills, water etc).

7. Being hit by a vehicle while you are negotiating an exit or entry slip road.

8. Falling off due to mechanical failure (this could range from a puncture at speed to wheel, frame or chain failure).



*Mitigation of risks:-*



1 & 2. Really there is not a lot we can do about these except by being careful about when and where we ride. As far as possible cycle early in the morning when it is quiet, avoid busy areas, choose roads where there is a hard shoulder to ride on and generally use common sense. Really there is little more risk than being a pedestrian if you are sensible.

3. There is a lot that can be done to reduce the risks here as follows:- 

a) Wear something brightly coloured, obvious really but I still see people cycling wearing black or dark tops. Dayglow yellow, green or orange is best.

b) Don’t cycle into a low rising or setting sun in the mornings or evenings. This makes it very difficult for drivers to see you, especially if their windscreen is dirty which is not uncommon here. If it cannot be avoided try to keep well off the carriageway on the hard shoulder and minimise the time you are exposed to risk.

c) When coming up to junctions and roundabouts (traffic circles) assume that drivers have not seen you and be prepared to stop. Yes, I know they are in the wrong and you have right of way but you are much more vulnerable, more on this later!

d) Don’t cycle in the inside lane when you are by yourself or just riding with one other rider. In a big, highly visible group it is probably OK but with one or two riders it is another exposure to risk you don’t need. Ride on the hard shoulder if you are with a buddy and you want to chat and drop back to single file where kerbs etc. necessitate pulling into the inner lane. Always look before moving out, I have had near misses with cars and trucks that don’t want to move out because they don’t want to hit the road studs!

4. Vehicles can misjudge your speed either by thinking you are going slower than they think or faster than they think. Reduce risks by (some of this is similar to above):-

a) At junctions or roundabouts drivers are used to the eastern Asian cyclists who are generally doing about 20kph less than us and the driver will probably pull out, not from arrogance but they just don’t know how fast us fit lads can go! Similar to 3c above, be prepared to stop.

b) Don’t put yourself in the path of fast moving traffic, they won’t realise how slowly you are going relative to them until it is too late. Slip roads are a case in point, more of this in 7 below re. slip roads.

5. Lack of concentration is one of the biggest causes of accidents involving single, or multiple bike accidents. 

a) If riding by yourself, keep a close eye on the road ahead, especially if you need to take one hand off the bars to take a drink, push a button on your Garmin, stretch or whatever. Most times you hit a stone, road stud etc. you’ll get away with it but with one hand on the bars you probably won’t!

b) When riding in a group take great care not to make any sudden changes of speed or direction. Try not to ride immediately behind another rider, ride slightly off to one side so you can see the road surface ahead. Don’t make sudden sideways moves without checking to see if there is anyone just behind and to one side.

6. Slippery roads are a hazard here, especially because we use slicks and are used to dry roads. In addition, because it is so dry here, oil and rubber build up on the surface and it is like riding on ice when it is wet, so it is very dangerous. 

a) If it is raining, don’t go out, or if you really are feeling like falling off, go very slowly round bends, don’t apply your front brake and really, think twice,don’t bother going out, it is not worth the risk! It only rains occasionally here so why expose yourself?

b) If you are riding anywhere near a filling station (i.e. within about 2km) look out for signs of recent diesel fuel spills. Most truckers and six wheelers here fill their tanks tight to the brim and for the next few bends and roundabouts it leaks all over the road. It is a sure fire way to fall off when you hit it. Watch the surface carefully and if you see/smell diesel keep well clear. Mike Guest can tell you how easy it is to fall off on diesel! With this sort of fall you will normally rotate around your centre of gravity which on a bike tends to be around waist level, this means that you normally land on your head and shoulder, not a good idea!

7. In my opinion, slip roads entering, or leaving major two or three lane highways are one of the most dangerous hazards we face because if we are on the main highway we are at risk from high speed traffic for a significant length of time. The exit and entry slip roads on Zallaq Highway for the new flyover when heading towards Awali after the university traffic lights are a perfect example, reinforced by Friday morning’s nasty accident to the poor Filipino guy’s accident when he went into the windscreen of the car that hit him. Here’s how I deal with them:-

a) When passing an exit slip road don’t ever keep on the main highway following the white dash line that separates the inner lane from the slip road. Take the slip road until you are almost opposite the last point where you can cross to the main highway then cross when there are no vehicles, or when they are far enough away to do so safely. This will minimise your exposure from a couple of hundred metres to maybe 10 metres.

b) When approaching an entry slip road and you are on the main highway it is often difficult to look far enough back over your shoulder to see what is coming. This, coupled with the fact that cars and trucks are doing maybe 100kph or more at this point makes this a very dangerous place. I usually stop, or at least slow down enough so that I can take a proper look before crossing over the slip road exit perpendicular to the direction of traffic. Don’t even think about carrying on in the centre lane with the newly arrived inner lane (slip road continuation) on the inside of you, then you are doing maybe 30kph with 120 kph vehicles on both sides of you, not to be recommended!

c) This is one of the reasons I take my bike in the car to Fuddruckers during the week, or an Saturdays when I am riding by myself and the roads are busier, just another way of minimising risk.

9. Fortunately, mechanical failures are rare, however, regularly cleaning and checking your bike can enable you to find impending failures. Change the chain at least once a year and keep an eye on your tyres for wear. I normally change the inner tubes once every 6 months or so unless a puncture intervenes. I don’t clean my bike as often as I should but hey, everyone has their faults!

*Lastly, a few notes on cyclists “rights”.* 

I am of the firm belief that trying to enforce your rights as a cyclist is akin to the driver of a soft skinned, unarmed military vehicle attacking an armoured, heavily armed tank, yes, you have the right to do this but you would be a complete and utter idiot to do so! If you assume you have no rights you will probably reduce your risk factor by about 60 to 70% immediately. Even in Europe or USA it is no longer safe to enforce your rights, here in the Middle East or in third world countries it is a recipe for disaster. Ride safe everyone, despite the risks I intend to continue until I can no longer do so which hopefully will be for quite a while yet!


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2010)

Rewind said:


> Being of "a certain age" but still a keen road cyclist and cycling regularly in the Middle East with a bunch of mostly younger riders with the Awali Wheeler's cycling group in Bahrain I wrote the note below on cycling safety after a few (fortunately not serious) accidents earlier this year.  Some of this is aimed at cycling in Bahrain but most of it is common sense that can be applied anywhere.  I'm sure that my closing note on cyclists' rights will attract a few comments, however, it has worked for me for many years.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Excellent post


----------



## Rewind (7 Dec 2010)

Just found the following link that gives more info on common causes of cycling accidents...:-

http://www.kenkifer.com/bikepages/health/risks.htm

Cheers,

Rewind


----------



## Dan B (7 Dec 2010)

xpc316e said:


> One very interesting fact is that nowhere in the Highway Code does it mention 'right of way'.



Very nearly but not quite true:



the highway code said:


> The rules in The Highway Code do not give you the right of way in any circumstance, but they advise you when you should give way to others. Always give way if it can help to avoid an incident.




which is really your point only more so ... :-)


----------



## Rewind (7 Dec 2010)

Thanks for that one, it is many years since I read the Highway Code so I learned something new today!

Last part of the web article on Cycling Safety that I copied in my earlier post is copied below, makes sense so keep cycling:



*[size="+2"]I[/size] have decided that I better add a summary to this discussion, since some people still don't get it. To the question, is bicycling dangerous, we have to acknowledge that there are between 700 and 1,000 fatalities in the US each year, which is a small number compared to the million or so who die from diseases that cycling could help prevent and the approximately 150,000 people killed in other kinds of accidents. In comparing the fatality rate of cyclists and motorists, we find that the statistics about bicycle use do not all agree; however, it seems that bicycling is less dangerous or no more dangerous per hour than driving a car, and since motorists spend more time driving, the lifelong risk of the average motorist is two to four times greater than that of the average cyclist without the 20X compensating health benefits of cycling. In addition, motor vehicles kill over five thousand pedestrians each year while bicycles kill at most one or two. Finally, the majority of cycling deaths occur to the minority who are not following such simple safety procedures as riding with the traffic, stopping for traffic lights and stop signs, and using lights at night. Then, when looking at injuries, we find that the serious injuries are only a small part of the total, and that the amount of time between injuries is great. Again, the number of injuries can be reduced by being careful. **[size="+2"]P[/size]utting all this together, a person who chooses a bicycle over an automobile for daily travel and who obeys the traffic laws and uses care at all times will experience greatly improved health and a greatly reduced risk of death as a result. Thus rather than being dangerous, cycling greatly reduces major health risks. *


----------



## Chris S (8 Dec 2010)

Rewind said:


> *A senior citizen’s thoughts on cycling safety.*​...etc



Thanks - 50 years of cycling condensed in to 5 minutes!


----------



## old bell (9 Dec 2010)

I read an article some time ago which stated that the casualty rate amoung women cyclists was worse than men. The reason was put down to the fact that woman adhere to the traffic rules more, wheras as men were more concerned about getting through traffic safely, if even if it meant going through red traffic lights.


----------



## Chris S (9 Dec 2010)

The link at the start of this discussion ( http://birminghambikefoundry.org/home.html ) suggests that women are 3 times more likely to be killed by HGVs in London than men.

I find it hard to believe that it's a statistical fluke.


----------



## old bell (9 Dec 2010)

Maybe it explains why there are so few women cyclists.


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2010)

Just ride, we all die of something.......... life isn't risk free - just think of all the dangerous accidents that happen in the home...argh, safer on the bike...heh...heh...


----------



## Davidc (9 Dec 2010)

xpc316e said:


> One very interesting fact is that nowhere in the Highway Code does it mention 'right of way'.



That's because no one has a right of way on any UK road at any time or in any circumstance. A vehicle can only proceed if it is safe and legal to do so. (No, I don't have a reference for that but it's somewhere on the government website)

Rewind's post makes a lot of sense, full marks for that one.


----------



## Rewind (11 Dec 2010)

fossyant said:


> Just ride, we all die of something.......... life isn't risk free - just think of all the dangerous accidents that happen in the home...argh, safer on the bike...heh...heh...




I see what you are saying and agree to the point where I would never let the inherent dangers of cycling (one could say the same about the inherent dangers of living...) actually stop me doing it. However, no point in making it even more dangerous by being cavalier about it. Very few people really want to die or be badly injured so it makes sense to ride as safely as you can and accept the fact you can't eliminate every risk. Keep the rubber bits down and the soft fleshy and hard bony bits uppermost so to speak.....

Rewind


----------



## HJ (11 Dec 2010)

Chris S said:


> I was hoping for information on road accidents were the cyclist has right of way?



There have been a number of studies into the causes of road accidents crashes, all have come to the same conclusion (but there is some variation in percentage), basically between 87 and 95 percentage (depending on which study) show driver error to the cause. So it is reasonable to say that cyclist are responsible for less that 13% (probably closer to 5%) collisions involving motor vehicles and themselves. Which when you think about it, isn't really that surprising.


----------



## raindog (12 Dec 2010)

HJ said:


> There have been a number of studies into the causes of road accidents crashes, all have come to the same conclusion (but there is some variation in percentage), basically between 87 and 95 percentage (depending on which study) show driver error to the cause. .


Do you have a source for this HJ? It would be usefull to bookmark a link for future use of that kind of statistic.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (14 Dec 2010)

Rewind said:


> Being of "a certain age" but still a keen road cyclist and cycling regularly in the Middle East with a bunch of mostly younger riders with the Awali Wheeler's cycling group in Bahrain I wrote the note below on cycling safety after a few (fortunately not serious) accidents earlier this year. Some of this is aimed at cycling in Bahrain but most of it is common sense that can be applied anywhere. I'm sure that my closing note on cyclists' rights will attract a few comments, however, it has worked for me for many years.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...








Yep nice one good advice for all. Numbers 1-3 are equally applicable here in Dubai too, stay safe we had a fellow cyclist killed here by a motorbike a month ago so everyone is doing as much as they can to increase awareness and safety. I tend to leave the big ride till Friday AM when all the locals are asleep and HGV's not on the road. Midweek we use either the Autodrome or "the Sevens" where both have good, safe surfaces and more importantly no Landcruisers being driven at 180KMPH by a fifteen year-old on the phone..!


----------



## Rewind (14 Dec 2010)

Thanks, if you ever come to Bahrain you can join us, Friday morning, 06.30 from the Awali Tennis Club car park, rides are usually between 50 and 100km. Ride safe down there in Dubai!

Cheers,

Les


----------



## JohnnyBoy (14 Dec 2010)

Rewind said:


> Thanks, if you ever come to Bahrain you can join us, Friday morning, 06.30 from the Awali Tennis Club car park, rides are usually between 50 and 100km. Ride safe down there in Dubai!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Les



Will do Les, we get over to Bahrain quite a lot, waiting to get the go ahead on new M&S store if that happens will be there most weeks..! Safe riding in Bahrain too and watch out for the idiots with hazard lights on in the rain with no windscreen wipers and doing 160KPH


----------



## BentMikey (14 Dec 2010)

The biggest cause of cycling accidents? The rider - single vehicle crashes are the most common for us two-wheelers.


----------



## automatic_jon (14 Dec 2010)

It was always my understanding that the biggest cause of a cyclist falling off, was gravity.


----------



## Rewind (14 Dec 2010)

JohnnyBoy said:


> Will do Les, we get over to Bahrain quite a lot, waiting to get the go ahead on new M&S store if that happens will be there most weeks..! Safe riding in Bahrain too and watch out for the idiots with hazard lights on in the rain with no windscreen wipers and doing 160KPH


----------



## Rewind (14 Dec 2010)

Look forward to seeing you here. Do you still have an ex Awali Wheelers guy called Chris McCann riding with you? If so wish him all the best from us! He was one of our stronger riders. PM me if you are thinking of coming here.

Cheers,

Les


----------



## JohnnyBoy (15 Dec 2010)

Will do, not too sure about Chris as I'm probably more middle of the pack, so too speak....!! There's a whole host of different rides and groups here now which is good as there's riding for all abilities.


----------



## TVC (15 Dec 2010)

I always thought that the main cause of any accident was people.


----------



## dnrc (17 Dec 2010)

the primary cause of all cycling accidents is not stopping in time.


----------



## lukesdad (17 Dec 2010)

Over the years I have been party to many disscusions (shall we say  ) on the subject of right of way. It exsists as I understand it for example, as permission to proceed as in across land on a Bridleway etc. If it was applied on the roads collisions would not be regarded as accidents in many cases, as there would be a party at fault. It would be far easier to bring cases and prosecute offenders. It should be common sense to me anyway that peds. for example have right of way. If they dont you could just knock em down and call it an accident....no witnesses whose to say any different. As happens far to often at the moment.


----------



## HJ (17 Dec 2010)

raindog said:


> Do you have a source for this HJ? It would be usefull to bookmark a link for future use of that kind of statistic.



I can't remember all of them but here are a few:

Rumar (1985) using British and American data (quoted by Tom Vanderbilt) 95% of crashes 
Lum & Reagan (1995). "Interactive Highway Safety Design Model: Accident Predictive Module". Public Roads Magazine. 93% of crashes
There was a DfT report a couple years ago, carried out by RTL which gave the 87% figure. The surprise with that study was how few accident crashes, involving cyclist and drivers, were attributed to the cyclist, only about 5%. It also showed that RLJing cyclist are involved in very few crashes (not that that is a justification for RLJing).

There are other studies as well.

It is also worth noting that an RAC survey found most British drivers who'd been in a crash did not believe themselves to be at fault. No great surprise there...


----------



## atbman (19 Dec 2010)

Rewind said:


> Just found the following link that gives more info on common causes of cycling accidents...:-
> 
> http://www.kenkifer....ealth/risks.htm Cheers,
> 
> Rewind




Bear in mind that these are US stats and the proportions are different in this country. Govt stats say drivers at fault in about 65% of all collisions. Curiosly, an AA research paper found that the figure was about 70%


----------



## Rewind (19 Dec 2010)

I suppose the whole point is not to become a part of the statistics, at least not the negative ones. This was the whole reaon for my original write up on cycling safely which covers only my own experience and is partly aimed at cycling in the Middle East but I am sure has much wider applications. I am certain it is not complete and it would be good to see anyone else's additional thoughts on what can be done in terms of avoiding accidents. As the old saying goes, "There are lies, damned lies and statistics" the origin of which is uncertain, see http://www.york.ac.uk/depts/maths/histstat/lies.htm

The risks certainly won't stop me riding as long as I can still do it. 

Cheers,

Rewind


----------



## richyx (4 Jan 2011)

Cycling Computers

I have had an accident and numerous escapes by messing about with the comp on leaving home to the point that I seldom fit the ****** now.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jan 2011)

Rewind, thanks for a great post.


----------



## Rewind (5 Jan 2011)

Slowmotion,

Thanks, I have seen too many accidents/near misses so the macho "there are risks in everything so don't worry" although true to a certain extent does not mean take stupid risks. So far, I have survived a reasonably long and quite adventurous life in various parts of the world and come close enough to wiping myself out on a few occasions to make me not want to actually succeed (and to not want it to happen to any of my friends). 

Cheers,

Rewind


----------



## pepecat (5 Jan 2011)

Women cyclists likely to suffer more accidents than men? Really??
And that's because we're obeying traffic rules? Isn't that what we're supposed to do........
I haven't had an accident yet (cycling in / around birmingham), but then i make sure i cycle a decent distance from the kerb so that cars aren't tempted to slide past me when there really isn't enough room. I also make eye contact at junctions, and when stopped at traffic lights i stop behind the middle of the car in front, so they can see me in their rear view and the car behind also can't miss me. Annoying probably, but i like to make myself as noticed as possible on the road.
Perhaps women cyclists tend to be more nervous ( yes, I'm generalising, I know) and this makes them a target for idiot drivers who like to overtake or 'dominate' cyclists?


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Jan 2011)

*I am of the firm belief that trying to enforce your rights as a cyclist is akin to the driver of a soft skinned, unarmed military vehicle attacking an armoured, heavily armed tank, yes, you have the right to do this but you would be a complete and utter idiot to do so! If you assume you have no rights you will probably reduce your risk factor by about 60 to 70% immediately.


*This is a great piece of advice and very well put. I am more of a motorcyclist than a cyclist but the same applies and I follow it. By doing that I have ridden 1000s of miles and cannot even remember a near miss or scarey moment.

Cycles are far easier to control than anything with a motor so be prepared to get out of their way and do not expect them to get out of your way.

Steve


----------



## Rewind (11 Jan 2011)

steveindenmark said:


> *I am of the firm belief that trying to enforce your rights as a cyclist is akin to the driver of a soft skinned, unarmed military vehicle attacking an armoured, heavily armed tank, yes, you have the right to do this but you would be a complete and utter idiot to do so! If you assume you have no rights you will probably reduce your risk factor by about 60 to 70% immediately.
> 
> 
> *This is a great piece of advice and very well put. I am more of a motorcyclist than a cyclist but the same applies and I follow it. By doing that I have ridden 1000s of miles and cannot even remember a near miss or scarey moment.
> ...



Thanks Steve, despite all the earlier part of my original post which is, I believe all relevant to safety when cycling I think the enforcing of rights is probably the most dangerous aspect of cycling.

Ride safe,

Rewind


----------



## StuartG (12 Jan 2011)

Ahem be very careful of aggregated statistics. A prime determinant is age. Young kids are inexperienced, adventurous but mostly ride off main roads. Hence in that group a higher proportion on incidents are rider only induced events of the ar*e over t*t variety. 

Whereas with older experienced riders may not fall off so often but will be riding on greater risk roads. Hence more incidents will involve other road users and collisions have a different pattern of injury and/or death. For instance the oft quoted hight rate of London cycling deaths involving an HGV is not because there are many collisions but a high percentage are fatal.

And frankly the risks are very different in London to, say, a rural area. That is conflicts, even incidents may be higher but the consequences less serious.

Hence the best answer is if the OP was to say where and who. Otherwise the question is pretty meaningless.


----------



## AuraTodd (17 Jan 2011)

Have been hit by a motorist who was too dozy to look when opening her car door, on a cycle path of all place's.

Chased by a bad tempered cow (not to mention the one with the broom)


----------

